# Movie-Chernobyl Diaries



## imanoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Not sure if anyone interested by there is a movie coming out soon about some urbexers visiting Pripyat.

Link to the movie site http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1991245/


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 17, 2012)

Ha ha... Well...

Last Sunday a good friend and I were actually having a sleep over in Chernobyl. We were fantastically drunk, and it was gone 3am. 
We had a full day exploring in Pripyat at 07:30. 

I asked him if it'd be more sensible to go to sleep now....

...Or jump the fence of the compound, run into the chernobyl night, avoiding the armed drunk soldiers, wild boar, and packs of wild wolves, and film our own spoof version....

I'm sure you can see where this is going! 

I've not pieced it together yet. It's awful as it's by torchlight, and we are properly wasted (and actually lost) Simon decides we'd be safer if we make boar noises too :"It'll scare them off, trust me". 

But if you know Chernobyl at all it'll be hilarious to watch! 

Watch out for "The Chernobyl Diarrheas" soon...


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 18, 2012)

Ah, sorry to be a geek but….

Nice replica of the sign…






Not sure why they felt the need to put the little step in after the final character. 
Or miss out the red underline, 
The road is a bit too close to the sign, (there’s a good 10 ft of grass from the base) 
They’ve missed the power lines along the road
And the path to the sign, 
The posts are thicker and lower than that, 
Oh and there’s 5 chain swags, not 4...
And the chain goes all around the sign






Wow, three complete cooling towers to the left of Reactor 4? When did they build them? 






Not a bad job on the Ferris wheel.





Although:
They’ve missed the middle support between the main legs (schoolboy error, it’s as thick as a leg) 

And the ladders up the legs

They have done the yellow tubes that make up the cars slightly conical? 
Not sure why when they’re virtually straight…






Lol, I can guarantee if you got caught in Pripyat after curfew. It would be all of 5 minutes before a guard turned up demanding 400 Hyvirnas to turn a blind eye to your shenanigans! 

So my question is… Where is that replica sign now?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 18, 2012)

And the lesson learned here today...don't use fake stuff 

I'm really looking forward to your spoof version! Well also the actual version but it's in May 2012 isn't it?


----------



## riksworld (May 16, 2012)

Hi Guys,Get Ready to Watch Chernobyl Diaries Online.Latest movie is come for Entertain you.In this Movie six tourists hire an extreme tour guide who takes them to the abandoned city Pripyat, the former home to the workers of the Chernobyl nuclear reactor. During their exploration, they soon discover they are not alone.Dont miss,Hurry Up to Chernobyl Diaries Download.

http://www.tvmovieplanet.com/watch-chernobyl-dairies.html


----------



## dobbo79 (Jun 9, 2012)

LOL great work - i started a debate on good old faceybook as to whether or not the film was ACTUALLY filmed in Pripyat....after looking at many sites the answers were "yes" it was as the city is now a tourism site (people astound me)....the film was actually filmed in hungary, serbia and other eastern european locations....
Fantastic that we have this good old site and peolpe like yourself that has actually been to the place itself and got shots...
Thankyou xx


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 9, 2012)

haha, i was SO looking forward to see this when its out, thanks for finding the mistakes!

Visiting here or sleeping over, is all our dream on this forum i can guarantee!

But whats also the point not getting caught?.. Then there's no point! Isnt that one of the main points of exploring abandoned places?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 9, 2012)

imyimyimy said:


> haha, i was SO looking forward to see this when its out, thanks for finding the mistakes!
> 
> Visiting here or sleeping over, is all our dream on this forum i can guarantee!
> 
> But whats also the point not getting caught?.. Then there's no point! Isnt that one of the main points of exploring abandoned places?



Do you mean that we _should_ be getting caught in abandoned places? I knew I was going wrong somewhere


----------



## lilli (Jun 9, 2012)

Its a fictional film  Artistic licence is always a given, I dont believe in ghosts but I will watch a good ghost movie 

I am not expecting too much (like the catacombs film with Pink in it http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449471/) but I think I'll give it a go


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 9, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Do you mean that we _should_ be getting caught in abandoned places? I knew I was going wrong somewhere



haha, no way bro i'd hate to get caught in any kind of explore, never have been caught, it would be funny to see though, going in with out permission, just to see how lazy the security are! 

I totally envy this guy

Sectionate's picture thread


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 9, 2012)

Ah I must have miss-read then lol! 

Although I have heard this is a pretty dud film, I am looking forward to seeing it... I don't think you would last too long if you managed to get in without permission...


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 9, 2012)

imyimyimy said:


> haha, no way bro i'd hate to get caught in any kind of explore, never have been caught, it would be funny to see though, going in with out permission, just to see how lazy the security are!
> 
> I totally envy this guy
> 
> Sectionate's picture thread



Yeah that was a cool trip (2011) and where I met Sectionate 

Re going in without permission / getting caught. It depends on your proximity to the reactor: if you were close you'd be shot, no question. Most staff around the reactor are armed, it's for a reason. You can see this in one of my videos from this year when I ate in the reactor 4 canteen, everyone is armed. 
It's a militarised zone, you need a legal visa to visit, so it would be taken pretty seriously if you were in the zone without a visa.


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 9, 2012)

haha, i envy you too! I would love to hop on a group trip anyday, i've got a decent camera, but would need to bring loads of batteries i guess. 

In a way im still looking forward to see this, since its produced by the same people from paranormal activity


----------



## Ace5150 (Jul 3, 2012)

Watched it today............4/10......save your money, unless you like mutant cannibals chasing deluded tourists!
Could have been so much better!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm off there again next week, I'll see if it's been released there, and what the reaction is!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 3, 2012)

ah lee...this place really is your baby isnt it!!


----------



## Bones out (Jul 3, 2012)

^^^^^^Wow, three complete cooling towers to the left of Reactor 4? When did they build them? 






More to the point why paste them in there?

Reactor three was taken off line and never used again, reactor three and four in that block






Nope, definatly not there ​


----------



## Bones out (Jul 3, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> ah lee...this place really is your baby isnt it!!



I can understand why! Aint she great.......


----------



## nelly (Jul 4, 2012)

Li!!!, You are such a f****** anorak!!!


----------



## Nantais (Jul 12, 2012)

I saw the movie yesterday. It was pretty bad, fortunately because there was a bunch of wild teenagers in the theatre who were crying hysterically (the girls) or laughing out loud (the boys), so it would have been a pity if the movie was good because I couldn't have enjoyed it.
I keep on wondering during the movie if it was shot on location or not, because some of the sceneries looked very much like the different photos reports I've seen on the web.
So thanks for pointing out the mistakes UrbanX.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 12, 2012)

Lol, well I'm in Chernobyl as I type! Luckily no one here has heard of the movie. None of it was filmed here, no one here was consulted. 
It would be fun, and id normally scream 'artistic licence' but I met surviving members of families today who lost their families, and couldn't hold their reletives hands as doctors feared radiation poisoning... The film
Seems pretty disrespectful. Sorry for rant! Still haven't seen it!


----------

